# Caridina brevicarpalis, anyone know about these ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Aka Yellow Stone shrimp. Got them at Al's on sale. Most are very young, and so it will be awhile before I know if I got both sexes, or even if they are, in fact, Yellow Stone shrimp.

The only pic I could find of these guys online is the right general body shape, but not particularly yellow. Breeding is the same as for Sunkist shrimp and I would love to know if they can cross breed with Caridina Propinqua, the Sunkist shrimp.

I also got 3 very differently coloured individuals from the same tank. Instead of the yellow of the Stones or the orange of the Sunkist these guys are a dark charcoal grey with a slightly blue tint to it. Body shape seems the same as the Sunkist and Stone shrimp, so I'm guessing it's either a colour variant, or yet another Caridina species. 

I've had a closer look at them I may go get a couple more tomorrow to up the chances of having both sexes. I felt kind of bad for the poor guy in the store, cause he had a hell of a time catching these shrimp. Not only because they're super fast, but they kept jumping out of the too large net which was the same colour they were, and they were barely visible against the very dark substrate in the store tank. 

I think it would be cool to have charcoal/blueish colour shrimp.. could have a sand bottom tank to show them off.. assuming I managed to breed any. Unless they surprise me by presenting me with live babies like cherries have, I have to assume they need brackish water for their larvae like the Sunkist and Yellow Stone shrimp do.

If anyone has any info on them, or a guess on the species name for the charcoal coloured ones, I'd sure like to know. For now, they are housed with my wild A. spinipes, as I did not want to risk the chance they might cross with the Sunkist shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never seen one before. Karen, you should make good use of your t3i more ;-)


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

By the way, Big Al's has an issue with the names of their livestock. They had orange neos, but it was named "orange bee shrimp." I can't find the thread, but it's because their suppliers aren't that knowledgeable about the difference.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

have you ever had success with breeding sunkist aka cardina propinqua? they need brackish water to raise the young and so far i have read no successful process from hobbyist. if you have found a way to raise the young do tell as i have a few sunkist i wouldnt mind breeding as they are beautiful to look at. 

@scarletfire they are not orange neos either but sunkist shrimp labeled as orange bees. i think you were mentioning my post as i bought them thinking they were orange bee shrimp as they were my first ever shrimp i have purchased. And then another member told me that most indonesian suppliers really dont know what the heck they are shipping.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have not yet tried to breed any of the shrimps I have that need brackish water, but I now have six or seven species that need it, so I"m going to try and get a brackish tank set up soon.

Having the camera is one thing.. the trouble is, my rotten computer won't 'see' outside storage devices. I had a new one ordered, but my poor cat got sick and the vet bills kind of ate the computer money. Saving still for new machine.

If I find a way to post pics, I have tons of 'em to post ! 

Btw, those Orange Bee shrimp at Big Als are not Neos. They are Caridina propinqua, or Sunkist.. and the Yellow Stones and the other colours I got are also Caridina species. No relation to Neos.. 

I don't work for Al's. I just shop there. While it would be nice if Als had accurate names and listed them on all the livestock, they have a ton of species to deal with and few if any staff who are really shrimpers. They are not even given shrimp nets to catch them with, which they should have, if only to speed things up and make it easier for both shrimp and staff to catch them. 

You're correct that it is the supplier that sells them shrimp called Orange Bee. So that's what they are, so far as Al's is concerned. It really is not their fault. Most of the guys in there, at least that I have dealt with, unless they are run off their feet, are interested enough to be willing to listen if you tell them what the shrimp really are, or how to tell one sex from another if it's possible with the shrimp in question.

The Mississauga store has a guy, Keir, I believe is his name, who seems quite interested in shrimp.. but even he wasn't too sure how to tell if the females were saddled, nor what it really meant. I don't know how long Keir's been interested in shrimp, but even if only a few weeks, no doubt he'll learn more about them as time goes on. But he's a nice guy and very helpful. So that's one guy of all the fish room staff who might know a bit about shrimp. Most of the rest know little or nothing of shrimp so it's pretty much up to us to know what we need to know before we buy. This ought to be the case with buying any live creature, frankly, though it often is not, sadly.

Al's may not be perfect, but then, neither is any one else, yours truly very much included. I just can't get too excited over whether the shrimp are called Orange Bee or Orange shrimp. For one thing, as a hobbyist, I think it's more on me to have a clue what the shrimp are. Once I am interested in a given shrimp, I'll try to find out as much as I can before I buy any. If I decide to buy on spec, then it's my problem if it turns out they aren't what I thought they were.. if it turned out to be a big problem I'd take them back and ask for a solution.

By that I mean, if the name the shrimp was sold under truly misled me, then I'd take them back and ask for credit on that basis and bring some proof that what I was saying was correct. Maybe something like that might persuade them to try and get more accurate species names in future, but maybe not. Probably wouldn't happen often. But I wouldn't expect them to have a big problem with a request like that and I'd be very polite about it. If it were my store, I'd not want customers going away mad over something like that.. and if someone thought an Orange Bee was like a Taiwan Bee, then there's a big difference in the cultural needs of the two species.. which I'd hope would be enough to get them to make an exchange or give credit. Overall, I've found the fish room staff at the Mississauga store to be pretty reasonable, even when I brought back virtually all of a couple of dozen loaches that continued to die within days of getting them home. Probably a bad batch, I got full credit, and Eddie was really nice about it too.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's an article on Shrimpsider about breeding shrimp with a larval stage that need brackish water.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Matt, I'll check it out. I've run across a few different ones, some more detailed than others. 

There's a thread on an European forum, in English, following some attempts at home breeding of Flower/Bamboo shrimp. Atyopsis moluccensis, to be more accurate. Success has been had, but not a lot. These need 90 days in brackish before they morph. I have Atyopsis spinipes, and I sure hope they don't need 90 days ! 

Amanos need 30 days. Some of the others only need a week or even less, before they morph, and I think the C. propinqua are in this category of abbreviated larval lifespan. I sure hope so.. waiting 90 days would be a real PITA ! Seeing as I now have about 9 species needing brackish water to support the larvae, I really better find a spot to put my brackish tank, and SOON.


----------

